# Probleme azureus



## anael hinabishi (11 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tlm suis nouveau sur le forum et j'ai un petit problème au niveau d' azureus le log P2P ca fait quelques jours que j'ai eu mon mac et je m'y connais pas énormement :s j'espere trouver de l'aide sur ce forum merci d avance

j'ai un PowerBookG4 avec une connection de 512k de wanadoo et j'utilise un modem usb "Speedtouch usb" mon probleme sur azureus c'est le port 6881 qui me marque une erreur NAT apres un test et j'ai constamment des tetes jaunes jamais vert d apres le log c'est un probleme au niveau du pare feu ou du routeur mais la je sais pas m'y prendre :s . J'ai regardé quelques sujets sur le forum mais je comprend pas tres bien ou ca repond pas a mon probleme :s je vous remercie d avance


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mai 2005)

salut, 

est ce que le firewall d'osx est actif???
si oui il faut que tu ajoutes le port 6881 dans les services. 
Pour cela, va dans preferences systemes/ partage /  puis l'onglet "coupe feu" et là tu cliques sur nouveau et ajoute le port concerné.
Ca devrait suffir.
Je te conseille également de changer le port par défaut d'azureus dans les preferences du logiciel (dans ce cas tu modifies egalement ton firewall).


----------



## anael hinabishi (11 Mai 2005)

Merci bcp !!!! azureus tourne à fond ^^ MErci merci !!!! 



> Je te conseille également de changer le port par défaut d'azureus dans les preferences du logiciel (dans ce cas tu modifies egalement ton firewall).



on peut inventer ou faut il un port spécifique ? et pourquoi changer ? ( dsl si je pose autant de questions )


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mai 2005)

il y a des ports reserves par exemple le port 80 pour le protocole http (internet).
Le mieux que tu aies à faire c'est de regarder sur quel ports les autres peers se connectent chez toi.
Changer de port est une mesure de prudence (un peu illusoire toutefois) car il est notoirement connu que 6881 = azureus = p2p


----------



## anael hinabishi (11 Mai 2005)

ok je te remercie bcp pour ces réponses heliotrope ^^  je vais changer de port ^^

thx thx thx -^^-


----------



## Diablo42 (11 Mai 2005)

Je m'incruste dans ce post pour poser une question: voilà chez moi, que je laisse ouvert le port 6881 où pas, je vois pas la différence en terme de vitesse de téléchargement. Alors à quoi ça sert d'ouvrir ce port?


----------



## iDiot (14 Mai 2005)

Mon probleme est résolu


----------



## StoneGuad (5 Octobre 2005)

je voudrais soumettre un probleme que j'ai avec Azureus depuis qq temps de facon aleatoire.

Une fois la fin du telechargement arrivé, il deplace le fichietr terminé sur mon bureau, ce que je lui ai demandé dans les pref, mais quand j'ouvre le dossier qu'il a créé, mon fichier apparait sous la forme de ... une cinquantaine  de petits morceaux de fichiers inexploitables , tous nommés  "plm-nom du fichier.r suivi d'un chifre de 00 a 50".
Comment faire Azureus me constituer mon fichier complet a partir de cette 50aine de petits bouts de fichiers ?, et pkoi fait il cela ?
 Merci a tous


----------



## heliotrope (6 Octobre 2005)

salut, 

en fait cela n'a rien a voir avec azuereus. ce que tu viens de télécharger est une archives .rar
Pour l'ouvrir tu peux utiliser unrarx disponible ici ->http://unrarx.sourceforge.net/


----------



## StoneGuad (6 Octobre 2005)

Merci a toi Heliotrope, ton aide m'a été precieuse et a complété ma culture informatique.
 Qeu'est ce que ce format, pourquoi n'est il pas courant ? 
 est il plutot connu dans le monde PC que Mac ?

En tous cas , j'avais deux dossier de ce type, UnrarX m'en a decompréssé un nickel, mais m'a signalé un fichier "failed" dans l'autre. ... Un seul sur 53 fichiers, et tout a été arrété..
Dois je considerer que tout est perdu pour ce fichier la ?

Autre question toujours a propos de Azureus...
J'ai deplacé par megarde un Fichier qu'il etait en train de telecharger.
Azureus a donc stoppé ce chargement et m'a signalé une erreur par sa petite fenetre en bas a droite de l'ecran.
 J'ai donc remis ce fichier en cours de telechargement a sa place, mais Azureus refuse de le reconnaitre, malgré ma demande de "re verification".
Comment dire a Azureus le chemin pour retrouver son fichier et continuer le telechargement ?


----------



## iDiot (6 Octobre 2005)

StoneGuad a dit:
			
		

> Qeu'est ce que ce format, pourquoi n'est il pas courant ?
> est il plutot connu dans le monde PC que Mac ?



C'est un format de compression, et il est assez courant (surtout chez les PCistes)   

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas   Mais bon, j'ai tout de même fait avancer le schmilblick


----------



## heliotrope (6 Octobre 2005)

Salut, 

pour ce qui est de l'erreur de desarchivage malheureusement il est à craindre que tu ne puisses decompacter correctement le fichier. Tu peux essayer de retelecharger l'archive concernée (le.RXX) ou t'adresser au seeder du fichier pour lui demander de reposter un fichier valide.
L'autre solution (qui ne s'applique pas ici mais vu que je suis lancé) c'est de télécharger des fichiers par pour réparer le fichier endommagé mais dans ton cas c'est impossible. Les fichiers par sont d'avantage utilisés sur les newsgroups ou les  fichiers ont une durée de vie plus limités et permettent donc de reconstituer des parties manquantes.

Pour ton autre question, tu peux essayer:
arreter le telechargement.
effacer le torrent en cause (le torrent uniquement pas le fichier en cours de telechargement)
ouvrir à nouveau le torrent -> indique le chemin du repertoire ou est stocke le fichier en cours de telechargement. Normalement il devrait proceder à une verification et reprendre le telechargement au niveau ou tu l'as arrété.


----------



## StoneGuad (9 Décembre 2005)

Exact Heliotrope, j'ai procédé de cette maniere et ca a marché.
Enfin derniere question du jour , mais qui je crois ne concerne pas Azureus specifiquement..., voila qu'apres avoir decouvert des fichier ".rar" decompressable avec UnrarX, je fais face a un fichier ".flac"... Comment le traiter ?  
Merci encore a tous


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Décembre 2005)

Le flac c'est de l'audio. Pour savoir comment l'ouvrir lis ce sujet.


----------



## Fran6 (10 Décembre 2005)

Salut les amis,

J'ai le même problème que la personne qui a laissé ce message mais chez moi ça ne change rien de créer un nouvel acces firewall. Je suis allé faire un tour sur différents sites et on y parle de créer une adresse statique à laquelle on va ajouter un port et ainsi avoir acces complet à Azureus. Moi, je n'arrive pas à créer une nouvelle adresse IP statique et ce port 6881, je ne vois pas trop où je dois le mettre. Je pensais plutôt au routeur qu'à un firewall, mais dans le NAT du routeur (un Zyxel), il faut rentrer des ports, du plus petit au plus grand, auxquels on va associer une adresse IP, normalement celle qui doit être statique et que j'ai affecté auparavant. Bref, du vrai charabia et malgré les petites connaissances en Info que j'ai, je n'y pige que dalle !!! Donc, si quelqu'un peut m'aider....

A+

Guinoussss


----------



## heliotrope (11 Décembre 2005)

salut, 

la référence à l'ip statique(fixe en l'occurence) fait référence à ta machine sur ton réseau local (la plage d'ip dépend de ton routeur (tu choisis une adresse qui suit celle du routeur: 192.168.1.x avec x>1).
Ensuite il faut mapper les ports sur le routeur zyxel (qui doit etre connectable pour configuration à l'adresse 192.168.1.1).
Les ports correspondent à ceux utilisés par ton client torrent(à régler dans les options). il faut les rediriger vers ta machine (ip de l'ordi:192.168.1.x)

Et ça devrait marcher.


----------



## Fran6 (12 Décembre 2005)

Et l'adresse IP statique, je la change sur le routeur ou uniquement sur les préférences système de mon mac ?


----------



## Fran6 (12 Décembre 2005)

C'est bon, ça marche !! Ca va pas vite mais j'ai un bonhomme vert par moment, plus de problème de NAT. Encore merci


----------



## Fran6 (13 Décembre 2005)

Par contre, tout marche très bien quand je suis branché directement avec le cable mais dès que j'installe ma borne express, tout fout le camp, la borne devenant le nouveau router...je dois changer les paramètres du router alors ?


----------



## drelladesign (13 Décembre 2005)

bonjour !
je suis nouvelle sur Azureus et je n'y comprend rien !!!
puisqu'il n'y a pas de moteur de recherche, comment on fait pour
trouver ce qu'on veux ???? je n'arrive à rien...
OU trouve t'on les fichiers ??????


----------



## -greg- (13 Décembre 2005)

drelladesign a dit:
			
		

> bonjour !
> je suis nouvelle sur Azureus et je n'y comprend rien !!!
> puisqu'il n'y a pas de moteur de recherche, comment on fait pour
> trouver ce qu'on veux ???? je n'arrive à rien...
> OU trouve t'on les fichiers ??????



salut 

on peut les trouver sur des cites.
ce sont des liens torrents que tu fais glisser ou que tu importes sur azureus apres avoir telecharger ces fichiers.

exemples de cites: 1 ; 2


----------



## -greg- (13 Décembre 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, tout marche très bien quand je suis branché directement avec le cable mais dès que j'installe ma borne express, tout fout le camp, la borne devenant le nouveau router...je dois changer les paramètres du router alors ?



non tu as juste a mapper un port !
pour azureus 6881 par defaut
:mouais: il me semble bien


----------



## Fran6 (15 Décembre 2005)

Et comment on mappe un port sur la borne express ?? Je sais le faire sur mon routeur mais pas sur la borne express...


----------



## -greg- (17 Décembre 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Et comment on mappe un port sur la borne express ?? Je sais le faire sur mon routeur mais pas sur la borne express...


sur le finder tu fais le raccourci" shift pom U "
apres utilitaire admin airport
choisi la borne principal et clic sur configurer
onglet "mappage de port
rentre le port public exemple pour azureus 6881 par defaut 
choisi le port privé (exemple: tu peux mettre 6881 pour ne pas te prendre la tete)
et rentre ton adresse ip privée que ta borne te donne pour ton mac

 si je me trompe pas ca doit etre ca :mouais:


----------



## Fran6 (17 Décembre 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> sur le finder tu fais le raccourci" shift pom U "
> apres utilitaire admin airport
> choisi la borne principal et clic sur configurer
> onglet "mappage de port
> ...



C'est du tout bon tout ça !!! Ca marche impec et en plus c'est simple à paramétrer !!! Encore merci !

Guinoussssss


----------



## Mgx (4 Janvier 2006)

salut!
j'accentue le problème encore, pour quelque chose de connu.

Associez iBook G4 / Azureus / Freebox.
J'ai bien ouvert les ports sur le firewall du Mac, qui indique donc ceci " azureus ( 6969, 7070, 8080, 6881-6889 ) ". Oui, j'ai pris large, mais je sais pas si c'est bon ou pas..?

Azureus marche à peu près correctement, si ce n'est donc ce fameux problème NAT..

Concernant la configuration du routeur Freebox ( configurable sur le site de Free donc.. ) ; j'y ai redirigé le port 8080 ( celui choisi pour azureus ) en tcp et udp vers l'IP de la freebox.

qu'ai je bien pu rater? Les tentatives pour me renseigner sur ce problème se sont heurtées aux solutions qui n'ont rien changées..?
Si quelqu'un a la freebox et azureus qui fonctionne.. 

EDIT : j'ai aussi le wifi, est ce que ça change qu chose...?


----------



## -greg- (4 Janvier 2006)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> salut!
> j'accentue le problème encore, pour quelque chose de connu.
> 
> Associez iBook G4 / Azureus / Freebox.
> ...



pour le 1 je dirai un port 6881 suffit
pour le 2  le meme port fait l'affaire; et es tu bien sur une fenetre de config de mappage de port?
 tiens nous au courant; et regarde les threads concernant les config pour freebox et/ou pose la question!


----------



## Mgx (5 Janvier 2006)

Gna! C'est bon, je viens de retrouver les pitites diodes vertes d'Azu.. 

Comme quoi quelquefois on s'embête pour rien, j'avais mal configuré le routeur de la Freebox ( oui, vous pouvez me taper.. ). Dans la redirection de ports tout simplement, j'avais redirigé vers l'IP de la Freebox, et non celui de mon ordi spécifique. Voili, tout s'explique.

Donc whalou.. :rose: ... je sors.


----------



## -greg- (5 Janvier 2006)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> Gna! C'est bon, je viens de retrouver les pitites diodes vertes d'Azu..
> 
> Comme quoi quelquefois on s'embête pour rien, j'avais mal configuré le routeur de la Freebox ( oui, vous pouvez me taper.. ). Dans la redirection de ports tout simplement, j'avais redirigé vers l'IP de la Freebox, et non celui de mon ordi spécifique. Voili, tout s'explique.
> 
> Donc whalou.. :rose: ... je sors.




:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## zebboz (21 Février 2006)

hello,
j'ai aussi quelques soucis avec azureus.
Depuis que j'ai parametre la freebox en routeur je n'ai plus que des smiley jaunes.
Avec la nouvelle présentation de chez free je ne trouve plus comment configuré le routeur.
Peux tu m'aider.
Merci


----------



## -greg- (21 Février 2006)

zebboz a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> j'ai aussi quelques soucis avec azureus.
> Depuis que j'ai parametre la freebox en routeur je n'ai plus que des smiley jaunes.
> Avec la nouvelle présentation de chez free je ne trouve plus comment configuré le routeur.
> ...



salut 

tu devrais poser la question dans un autre sujet que celui de azureus je pense 
du style "freebox" ou ....
et fais une recherche peut etre tu trouveras une reponse 

courage


----------



## Mgx (21 Février 2006)

euh, on s'connait? 

Désolé.. hem, je crois que tu parles de configuration d'Azureus ( diodes jaunes? vertes? bleues? ) après avoir mis le routeur de Free..

Pour moi, ce n'était qu'un problème d'IP. Il faut configurer ton routeur en libérant les ports que tu souhaites ( dans ton compte Free > Routeur ) vers l'IP de ton ordi, et voili.

:mouais:


----------



## zebboz (22 Février 2006)

Danke
le vert du smiley revient dans mon azureus merci a vous tous.
Par contre j'ai fait la "Redirections de port" ainsi que "Redirections de plage de ports" dois-je laisser les deux? et dans les deux j'ai fait deux config, une en udp et l'autre en dcp, tout cela est-il bien utile?
Mais bon ca marche
Merci


----------



## Mgx (24 Février 2006)

Perso, je n'ai activé que la redirection d'un port ( et pas d'une plage, donc ), vers logiquement celui qu'Azu utilise.. 

Pour le côté UDP/DCP, je sais po.. j'ai activement les deux également!


----------



## silverkingz design (10 Mars 2006)

DÉSOLÉ MAIS MOI JE CAPTE RIEN:

sous azureus je suis toujours jaune.
j'ai comme port dans les prefs 41256

je n'ai pas de firewall sous tiger
mon compte free, niveau routeur: indique : "desactivation" (ca veut dire qu'iln'est pas activé, non?)
pourquoi dans la fenetre reseau du syteme de osx on a
"adresse IP = une adresse "x"
et
"ROUTEUR" = UNE ADRESSE DIFFERENTE "x"

pourquoi "routeur"?
detecte-til une borne airport ou la freebox?
je suis nul...(désolé)

ma question : probleme NAT.
pourquoi?
j'ai une airport xpress : j'etais en ip 10.0...Machin, et pensant que cela venait de là, j'ai changé en "distribution d'ip 168.(...)
j'ai mappé des ports ex:
41256 / mo ip / 41256.
je ne comprends pas tojours pareil
smileys jaunes!
******!

doit on forcement ouvrir le firewall osx pour lui creer une redirection de ports et pareil sur la freebox (mode routeur ouvert) et ainsi se trouver en routeur mais "ouvert"?
j'ai l'impression que c'est ce que vous dites.
je deviens fou!

au secours!
merci


----------



## fpoil (10 Mars 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> DÉSOLÉ MAIS MOI JE CAPTE RIEN:
> 
> au secours!
> merci


on va essayer de faire dans la métaphore :

imagine une zone pavillonaire avec plusieurs maisons (c'est ton réseau local) entourée d'une cloture intelligente qui comporte de nombreuses portes (la cloture c'est ton routeur).Cette cloture te protège du monde extèrieur ("internet"). Monsieur Azureus se pointe à la porte 41256 de cette cloture, pour qu'il entre il faut avoir indiqué à la cloture de laisser cette porte ouverte (ou ouvre un port sur le routeur) et pour qu'il trouve ta maison (ton ordi) parmi les autres il faut indiquer au routeur ou doit aller M.Azureus (c'est ce qu'on appelle mapper un port vers l'adresse IP de ta machine). Maintenant M.Azureus se pointe devant ta maison qui elle aussi est entourée d'une cloture à plusieurs portes (ton firewall) et M.Azureus étant prévenu, il arrive par la porte 41256 de ta cloture que tu dois laisser ouverte.

donc :

freebox : mode routeur désactivé
airport express : (par l'utilitaire admin airport)

onglet internet : mettre en dhcp
onglet réseau : distribution des adresses et partage d'une adresse ip cochées (tu choisis le type d'adresse à ta guise 10.0.... ou 192.168..., peu importe, selon les gouts et les couleurs)
onglet mappage de port : cliquer sur ajouter et entrer

port public 41256
adresse ip privée : on dit que tu as choisis le type d'adresse en 192.168... et tu indiques 192.168.0.2
port privée 41256

ton mac : préférences système/réseau

tu "double-cliques" sur airport (je suppose que tu es en wifi)
onglet TCP/IP,

tu choisis :

configurer IPV4 "manuellement"

adresse ip : 192.168.0.2
masque sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
routeur : 192.168.0.1
dns : dns de free

appliquer

préférences systeme/partage/ onglet coupe-feu

tu clique sur nouveau

tu donne un nom au port genre "azureus"

et numéro port tcp = 41256

si besoin d'ouvrir un port udp, l'indiquer

voilà


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2006)

oh oh, ca m'a l'air d'etre une explication fortement claire!
merci bcp.
je teste ça demain matin et te donne des news.
merci pour le temps passé à écrire tout cela.


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2006)

1/dans internet (borne)
j'ai mis connex via ethernet
config via DHCP
ADRESSE IP : il la trouve tout seul (ca n'a rien a voir avec ce qu suit dans reseau : 192.168... (normal?)
serveur DNS : je mets quoi?
nom de client DHCP: je mets rien?


2/"adresse ip privée : on dit que tu as choisis le type d'adresse en 192.168... et tu indiques 192.168.0.2"
dans reseau j'ai adressage 192.168.1.1
 "192.168.1.1", c'est ça que je mets?

3/ dans internet toujours : "port WAN", je laisse "automatique"?

MERCI, MAIS VRAIMENT, JE SUIS PAUMÉ.
Ma connexion fonctionne mais si je fais un test sous azureus : j'ai jamais de tetes vertes, et lorsque je fais un test NAT ici:
https://www.grc.com/x/portprobe=41256
j'ai un bandeau vert : STEALTH (j'ai cru voir dans un autre forum que cela voulait dire que le dl et l'upload fonctionnent qd meme, mais qu il y a un bleme NAT...)


----------



## fpoil (11 Mars 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> 1/dans internet (borne)
> j'ai mis connex via ethernet
> config via DHCP
> ADRESSE IP : il la trouve tout seul (ca n'a rien a voir avec ce qu suit dans reseau : 192.168... (normal?)
> ...



normal, c'est ton adresse ip tel que le monde extérieur la voit (ton routeur c'est l'interface entre l'extérieur et ton réseau local)

serveur dns : rien (les dns de free apparaissent en gris à droite, attribuées par la freebox)
nom de client dhcp : rien



			
				silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> 2/"adresse ip privée : on dit que tu as choisis le type d'adresse en 192.168... et tu indiques 192.168.0.2"
> dans reseau j'ai adressage 192.168.1.1
> "192.168.1.1", c'est ça que je mets?
> 
> 3/ dans internet toujours : "port WAN", je laisse "automatique"?




2) si tu as choisi comme type d'adressage dans l'onglet réseau de ta borne express 192.168.1.X alors

adresse privée :192.168.1.2, adresse public : même chose

et sur ton mac dans l'onglet tcp/ip de ta connexion airport

manuellement
adresse : 192.168.1.2
masque :255.255.255.0
routeur : 192.168.1.1
dns : tu peux laisser vide ou ressaisir les dns de free

3) laisse automatique


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2006)

ok merci, j'ai tout rentré comme tu le dis.
j'ai toujours des tetes jaunes.
peux-tu me dire si il y a un moyen fiable (lien web) de checker que je n'ai pas de probleme NAT?
merci.


----------



## fpoil (11 Mars 2006)

bah si azureus te met tout au vert c'est bon


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2006)

tout est jaune j'ai meme un bleu qui download pourtant à 25k/s et upload à 30,7ks.

(jai lancé 2 fichier en meme temps)
avec un seul fichier, c'est pareil.

ca m'enerve à un point !!!!
que se passe-t-il?

j'ai ça en bas de ma fenetre azureus:
(peut etre que  cela vient de mes prefs azureus, je n'ai rien changé apres avoir installé)


----------



## fpoil (12 Mars 2006)

dans l'onglet connexion d'azureus tu vérifie que 

port d'ecoute tcp entrant = 41256

et dans l'onglet Bdb distribuée, tu décoches " utiliser le port par défaut"

et tu relances azureus


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Mars 2006)

ok, merci, c'est fait.
que du jaune à l'horizon : j'ai un lien a 23 sources et 29 peers : 
dl : 30 à 90ks // up: 20 à 40 k/s (montagnes russes !)
je ne sais pas si c'est un bon exemple.
en fait il faudrait que je puisse faire un test (je ne sais où) pour checker que j en'ai pas de bleme NAT.
t'as pas une idée?
merci.


----------



## fpoil (13 Mars 2006)

si tes 3 diodes en bas d'azureus ne sont pas vertes c'est que tu as un pb nat. 

si tu pouvais faire une copie d'écran de l'onglet "mappage" dans l'util admin airport,
de l'onglet TCP/Ip dans pref réseau de ton mac


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Mars 2006)

si tes 3 diodes en bas d'azureus ne sont pas vertes c'est que tu as un pb nat. 

> oui une rouge / une grise / une jaune

si tu pouvais faire une copie d'écran de l'onglet "mappage" dans l'util admin airport,
de l'onglet TCP/Ip dans pref réseau de ton mac

> ok, je fais ça ce soir

merci pour ton aide...


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Mars 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> si tes 3 diodes en bas d'azureus ne sont pas vertes c'est que tu as un pb nat.
> 
> > oui :
> 
> ...


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Mars 2006)

ok le petit DHT jaune est devenu vert: j'ai 3 petits pois verts!
et des tetes vertes qui vont et viennent:
c'est beau, c'est comme une rencontre du 3eme type, je n'ai jamais vu ça!
yihhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!  
merci bcp pour tout !!!! 

(jen'ai pas vu de grd changement de debit pour l'instant...mais bon...)

ce DHT, pour info, c'est quoi en fait?


----------



## fpoil (14 Mars 2006)

bravo!


----------



## silverkingz design (15 Mars 2006)

Merci à toi oui!  

alors? DHT? c'est quoi?


----------



## fpoil (15 Mars 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toi oui!
> 
> 
> alors? DHT? c'est quoi?



 "Mais en début de mois, le très populaire Azureus est venu ajouter une table de distribution (DHT) qui permet de décentraliser les trackers entre les différents utilisateurs du logiciel. Plutôt que d'interroger systématiquement un tracker situé sur un même et unique serveur pour tous les utilisateurs, la DHT permet de distribuer les informations entre tous les clients. Finis, donc, les trackers saturés ou totalement indisponibles."


----------



## AlBundy (24 Mars 2006)

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider pour configurer ma livebox avec azureus ce serait génial. J'ai bien suivi tout ce qui a été dit, je me suis déjà occupé du firewall de l'ibook, mais sur la livebox je galère sec. Je suppose que je dois aller dans l'onglet nat... après je suis paumé.
Merci!


----------



## heliotrope (25 Mars 2006)

salut, 

dans NAt,tu dois avoir une option "mapper les ports" (j'ai pas de livebox donc je suppose)
Généralement ça se présente comme ça:

port public : tu mets le port que tu as attribué à azuréus
Adresse ip Privé: ip de ta machine
port privé : le même que le public

Il peut également y a voir une sélection de protocole, à ce moment là répéte pour TCP et UDp la manip.


----------



## AlBundy (26 Mars 2006)

En fait voilà ce que j'ai












Il n'y a de mapper nulle part...


----------



## fpoil (26 Mars 2006)

google est ton ami : ici

tu va à "Configuration du firewall de la livebox"


----------



## AlBundy (27 Mars 2006)

Bon, il y a du progrès merci bien, NAT est vert avec marqué ok. Cependant Taux est rouge et DHT derrière un pare-feu est jaune...


----------



## fpoil (27 Mars 2006)

taux en rouge : pas grave mais peut mieux faire (cela indique que ton taux de partage est inférieur à 1, download>upload) pas dans l'esprit de bittorrent mais se bonifie avec l'âge

dht jaune : dans préférences/dans l'onglet Bdb distribuée, tu décoches " utiliser le port par défaut"


----------



## StoneGuad (11 Décembre 2006)

drelladesign, as tu eu réponse a ta derniere question datant de 2005, je m'etonne de la fin de ce post...


----------



## atchoume (12 Décembre 2007)

Help j'ai bien reussi à configurer azureus mais j'ai que deux diodes une jaune partage l'autre verte Nat et pas d'autre .
Je ne trouve plus l'onglet BDB ?


----------

